# Help with Chronic Giardia



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

I would sure appreciate any advice you all may have concerning my four month old Bailey. When I brought her home at 10 weeks from the breeder she was on Metronidazole and Albon for a possible giardia condition the breeder claimed he was experiencing in the kennels. I did not know at the time what I might be facing by taking home a giardia condition---I was under the misguided notion it was a typical puppy worm problem....oh my!

Within four days of Bailey's arrival home I took her to the vet for shots and also brought along a fecal sample for testing. The next day the fecal showed giardia. The vet put her on Metro again along with a 3 day course of Panacur. We tested again three weeks later....still positive for giardia. The vet repeated the same treatment. Tested again 3 weeks later----AGAIN it was positive.

We then tried a 5 day course of Panacur (I didn't want to do the Metronidazole again cuz the side effects concern me).

I have bleached the toys, throw rugs, patio, gravel---shampooed her during treatment and immediately after. I wiped her rear with puppy wipes along with her paws, and immediately pick up her poos.

We again had the fecal tested last week, and AGAIN positive. We are now going to do the 5 day course of Panacur again as well as change her food to Royal Canin low fat, and he is going to run a blood test.

Bailey's only symptom is loose bowels. No vomiting, no real lethargy; she eats like a horse and consumes water normally.

Is there anything else you all may have encountered to rid the pups of this nightmare? Holistic? Immune building products? I am at my wits end. This little angel girl does not deserve this.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Positive on what kind of test? Are they actually still seeing organisms?

Have you tried probiotics? High fiber diets sometimes help too (Dig. LF isn't particularly high fiber-with R.C. I'd maybe try the Calorie Control High Fiber).

Is Bailey an only dog? If not, have you/did you treat all dogs in the household at the same time?

It looks like some people have tried a double dose of Drontal Plus every day for 5 days (eek, I can hardly imagine how much THAT would cost!).


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Yes the poor little girl is still passing cysts. The lab uses the ELISA.

We rescued a golden after we got Bailey. Cassie is a four year old, and she tests negative for giardia.

The Vet just called a few minutes ago, and now in addition to the Panacur they want to start the Metronidazole again for 14 days.....UGH! That stuff just scares me.

I have been doing some research and the Great Dane Lady seems to have an alternative. I'm so tempted to try it. She has a giardia kit with all natural products. Perhaps I should give the vet one more try (after all five times to treat this is fair), and then if it fails again......call the Great Dane Lady.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

What scares you about the Metronidazole? Like Sarah said (and I would go with her suggestions) I would try the probiotics and the higher fiber foods.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

I LOVE metro. I can remember one dog having issues in the literally hundreds I've prescribed it for. And that dog was geriatric and the owner kept the dog on it continuously and upped the dose with out consulting us. Dog was totally fine after we discontinued it's use.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I sympathize with what you're going through. Brady had a stubborn giardia infection that lasted from when we brought him home at 8 weeks until he was about 8-9 months old. Don't get discouraged...you will beat this!! There are some other forum members who have had long lasting, stubborn infections like this also. Just keep doing what you're doing...keep everything as clean as possible and follow your vets prescriptions. The giardia organism is only sensitive to the medications at certain times of their life cycle, that's why you have to keep treating with the medications at different intervals. I believe the bottom line in these prolonged cases is just waiting for your pup's immune system to fully develop so she can finish fighting it off on her own. Many adult dogs have been exposed or infected with giardia, but never show symptoms because their immune systems fight it off. I know how hard this is, but you will get through this. I agree with what others have said about using a probiotic. And I wouldn't be afraid of the metro either. In addition to killing the organisms, it has a side benfit of reducing inflammation in the intestines. Try doing a giardia search...you should be able to find some old discussions we have had that will help you.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

You might want to ask your vet about Marquis or Baycox. Sometimes Metronidazole is not effective with extreme cases of giardia. 

I had a pup who went through several treatments of Metronidazole and still was having very loose stools. One dose of Marquis followed by another dose two weeks later and he was completely back to normal with his stools.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Metronidazole appears to be a carcinogin, and after losing my six year old golden two days after this past Christmas to cancer, I am extremely sensitive (she was my world). I am going to add a probiotic and will increase her fiber intake as suggested...any probiotic recommendations? 

BTW thank you all so much for your words of encouragement and support. Having my Brinkley die in my arms after a brief, but agonizing battle with lymphoma, and then to get a darling little pup facing this stubborn parasite, I sometimes feel my world is still upside down.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Cassie&Bailey'sMom said:


> Metronidazole appears to be a carcinogin, and after losing my six year old golden two days after this past Christmas to cancer, I am extremely sensitive (she was my world). I am going to add a probiotic and will increase her fiber intake as suggested...any probiotic recommendations?
> 
> BTW thank you all so much for your words of encouragement and support. Having my Brinkley die in my arms after a brief, but agonizing battle with lymphoma, and then to get a darling little pup facing this stubborn parasite, I sometimes feel my world is still upside down.


Metronidazole has an extremely low chance of causing cancer and then only in very long term use. It has been used for a very long time in pets (and humans) without noticable increases in cancer.

I understand being worried about cancer after losing such a young dog, but please don't beat yourself up trying to keep all potential carcinogens away from your dog(s). Nearly *everything* can cause cancer under specific circumstances. You will worry yourself sick if you think too hard about it.

The two probiotics I'm most familar with are Proviable, and FortiFlora from Purina. There's also Prostora (or some such) from Iams. I would be comfortable with any of the above. All would be available only from a vet.


----------



## eeneymeanymineymo (Oct 5, 2009)

FortiFlora works very well too. Have used this in the past with chronic diarrhea.

Good luck to you & your pup! I hope you find a remedy soon!


----------



## knog (Jan 12, 2008)

I would suggest treating BOTH dogs simultaneously. Even tho your other dog's fecals came back negative, he may still be infected and he will re-infect your pup. Z has had the big G off and on since he came home with us 8 months ago. Yorvit's fecals were negative and he had no symptoms. Finally, after treating both dogs with Metro and Panacur, he has normal poop. YAY!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

What are you seeing symptoms-wise?

Are you getting intermittent diarrhea which stops immediately after treatment and then picks up again a week later? Or is it diarrhea all the time?

Sometimes a 2-week course of metro is what it takes to get the little guys in each stage of life. Given that your pup is throwing so many cysts that you're getting a positive every time, there are a lot of the organisms in her tract, and it's going to take a protracted course to get rid of them.

Laypeople outside the scientific community often read that there were studies in which mice got cancer and then assume the substance can cause cancer in their pet. There's no evidence right now that a few courses of metro over the lifetime of a dog can have any effect on the dog's chance of getting cancer. 

I had a dog that got reinfected with giardia a number of times before he reached maturity, but once he did, he stopped being so sensitive to the organism and only had it once again during his whole life.

Keep cleaning up, but definitely follow the vet's recommendation for a two week course of Metro. There's also some evidence to suggest that recurring cases can be helped by treating for a week, waiting a week, and treating for a week again, so you could also ask your vet about that protocol.


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Just went through this but thank god it didn't last long. Levi was very lethargic, constant runny poop and a fever. He had to have some liquid stuff put inder his skin to give him some fluids back (little water bubbles in the skin that were obsorbed) He was on Albon, Metro and Panc., also no food for 24 hours to give his intestings a rest and then 3 days of id science diet. He was back to normal (poop wise) in 3 days. Good luck


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Bailey's only glaring symptom is the intermittent bouts of loose stools and gas. During the first courses of treatment her stools would become firmer, but immediately following, or shortly before the course of treatment was completed, she would start with loose, greasy stools again.

This morning we went to the vet and they drew blood. They are going to do a very extensive panel and call me tomorrow with the findings. We also picked up Fortiflora, Metronidazole (14 days), Panacur (five days), Royal Canin Low Fat. I also stopped by the market and picked up some organic pumpkin to add some more fiber to her diet. I will start all treatment with her dinner tonight.......and then tomorrow.......BLEACH everything AGAIN. Sigh!


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Montana's Mommy said:


> Just went through this but thank god it didn't last long. Levi was very lethargic, constant runny poop and a fever. He had to have some liquid stuff put inder his skin to give him some fluids back (little water bubbles in the skin that were obsorbed) He was on Albon, Metro and Panc., also no food for 24 hours to give his intestings a rest and then 3 days of id science diet. He was back to normal (poop wise) in 3 days. Good luck


I feel for you and Levi having to go through that ordeal. They look so so pitiful when they become dehydrated and have to receive fluids under the skin. Thank God it didn't last long and all is good now!


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Cautiously optimistic.....finished the Panacur for both Bailey and Cassie. Bailey is still on Metronidazole, her low fat diet and Fortiflora. Her stools are actually quite normal looking, and she is only going 2-3 times per day. 

The Vet said her blood work looked really good, except, that she is showing low/normal proteins. He said this is what he expected to see with a little one who has been battling giardia for several months. Hopefully with the meds and the low fat diet we will be able to slow down her digestion and see better nutrient absorbtion. 

So far it seems to be working. Fecal retest in two weeks (still have one week left on the Metro).


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Cassie&Bailey'sMom said:


> Cautiously optimistic.....finished the Panacur for both Bailey and Cassie. Bailey is still on Metronidazole, her low fat diet and Fortiflora. Her stools are actually quite normal looking, and she is only going 2-3 times per day.
> 
> The Vet said her blood work looked really good, except, that she is showing low/normal proteins. He said this is what he expected to see with a little one who has been battling giardia for several months. Hopefully with the meds and the low fat diet we will be able to slow down her digestion and see better nutrient absorbtion.
> 
> So far it seems to be working. Fecal retest in two weeks (still have one week left on the Metro).


Good luck! It does get better.


----------



## eamblk50 (Dec 13, 2009)

Im going throught the same issues right now. We did a 3 day panicur dose at 9 weeks old... A ten day metro dose after that.... Another ten day metro dose after that... Then we had two negative fecal tests over a 1 month period... Then a positve test a week after that... We just finished a 7 day panicure large dose 2 weeks ago. We gave the dog a high fiber diet (metimucil) at the same time and a ten day dose of pro biotic after the last panicure/fiber dose. We are taking a fecal sample in later this week. Hope all goes well. She hasnt had loose stool for over two months, but she has also been on Hills ID prescription diet food.


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

Holly is battling diarrhea.... they did another fecal and she now has whip worms and is on a second treatment for coccidia. This time she is on a 9 day course of Albon (she had majestic paste..I think thats what its called last time) and she had some pills..cant remember the name for the whip worms..and has to have another treatment of those pills in 3 weeks..She has had stool problems since I got her...at 7 weeks shes 11 weeks now..She is acting fine..eating fine...just her poop. I hope that we can get this straightened out soon....I know how you are feeling.....


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Oh I can so feel for you. This battle has kept my washing machine humming. I honestly think the grocery store clerks think I'm trying to cover a murder scene with all of the bleach I continue to purchase! My hands are dry and raw from the continual cleaning and washing. 

EAMBLK50: I hope your battle is over and you receive negative fecals from here on out.....it's so funny, but only three months ago I was hoping for a trip to Italy next year, but now I'm just praying for negative fecals for little Bailey!!!

AMY22: Hopefully you will get a handle on that stuff this time around. It's so hard to see these little puppies fight such disgusting ailments. But you're a good momma and doing all that you can do. 

We all shall prevail!


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

We got a NEGATIVE! Hip Hip Hoorah! This is the first time in Bailey's precious five months on this earth that she tested Giardia free. I am cautiously optimistic, and hoping we are finished with this ordeal. It seems that perhaps the 14 day Metronidazole, three day panacur, low fat diet and probiotics did the trick.....not to mention the continual bleaching of potty areas, contant washing of her bedding, and weekly shampoos.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hooray for Bailey!


----------



## Montana's Mommy (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank goodness - I don't know how you handled it for that long. Your a saint!!!


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

What GREAT news!!!! YAY!!!


----------



## iamswiss (Aug 6, 2009)

Bailey had Giardia as a puppy and with Albon and some other meds (don't know anymore the name) it was gone within 2 weeks.
Later she had again some symptoms and we tried a different approach. We gave her Grapefruit Seed Extract Tablets and Golden Seal Drops and after a few days the stinky poop and diarreah was gone.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

I am on the watch for any signs of this parasite rearing it's ugly head.....I never thought in a million years that I would be obsessed with monitoring dog poop! Grapefruit seed extract and Golden Seal drops may just be something I would try if I see any indication we may have another episode of giardia on our hands....I just hate the thought of more prescription medication for this little gem; she's never, in her five months of life, been off of the meds for more than 10 days. I just pray we are done with this stuff!


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

Great news! I know it's time consuming, but I personally would continue your cleaning routine for a bit longer, especially in the outdoor potty area, to ensure she doesn't get re-infected with a cyst that's hanging around out there (the cysts can survive outside for 3 months in cool damp conditions). When you're sure you're in the clear, then stop the insane cleaning. JMO.


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

It's so funny that you mentioned that Doodle.....I have a spray bottle with bleach solution in it. Each time Cassie and Bailey poop, I immediately pick it up and spray the bleach solution on the same area of gravel. My husband asked me why I was still doing the bleach spray since the fecal came back negative, and I told him I was going to bleach their potty spots until the bleach bottle is empty.....probably another four month's worth in there at least!


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Just in case any of you are interested...

Hurley my Sibe has IBD, he was put on bovine colostrum back in September which has done wonders for him.

My elderly father got a really bad case of C-diff recently - if any of you are familiar with it.. it's really nasty and hard to get rid of. It dawned on me that colostrum was useful in treating diarrhea in dogs, I wondered if it would help dad... I called our herbalist, did a bunch of research and started dad on it.. he was better within 3 days.

Bovine colostrum (get one from New Zealand) has many benefits for dogs and people. It boosts the immune system, is helpful for arthritis, skin and stomach issues. All three of my dogs are on it!


----------



## Cassie&Bailey'sMom (Feb 23, 2010)

Thank you for the advice. Cassie, my four year old, has been suffering bouts of flaky skin lately; I just may give this a try. Do you buy it online from New Zealand or can you get it in the states, but just make sure it's manufactured in New Zealand?


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

You are welcome... it's great stuff.
You can get it here, just make sure it is from New Zealand - they have much tougher standards, so what you are getting is pure.


----------



## Golden Amiga (Aug 5, 2009)

Should you vaccinate for Giardia


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

I believe the vaccine is really for animal group situations. The one currently on the market doesn't really help prevent infection. It's used along with treatment to prevent the disease from spreading to other animals. So, as far as I know, you should not vaccinate at this time if you're just a regular pet owner.


----------



## IowaGold (Nov 3, 2009)

Golden Amiga said:


> Should you vaccinate for Giardia


The Giardia vaccine is one of the few "Not Recommended" vaccines in the AAHA Canine Vaccine Guidelines.


----------



## bittrekker (Apr 28, 2012)

Cassie&Bailey'sMom said:


> I have been doing some research and the Great Dane Lady seems to have an alternative. I'm so tempted to try it. She has a giardia kit with all natural products. Perhaps I should give the vet one more try (after all five times to treat this is fair), and then if it fails again......call the Great Dane Lady.


When I adopted my golden from the city pound when he was a puppy, little did I know I was adopting chronic giardisis as well. The closest thing that has worked is the great dane lady's regime. It doesn't clear up until around half way through the second dosage of panacur c; However, after about a month, the loose stools begin to return again. I've tried it twice. The second time, it took a month and a half or so, and it returned after giving my dog sweet potato with his usual fare. The instructions say to switch to kit#40 when the first kit is done in order to prevent "flair ups" and out of check fungus growth in the lower intestine due to intestine flora getting out of balance from all the treatments, but I hadn't yet finished with the first kit. Dropping $160 for the kit and $120 for the two dosage regimes isn't worth something that, for my dog, only suppressed the giardia for a short while . I'm at my wits end with this bug--my dog's three years old now. He seems like a strong healthy dog, otherwise.


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

My friend adopted a puppy who ended up having chronic giardia. It is uncontrollable now holistic vet recommended trying plain Greek yogurt daily. It works for them and no harm in trying it right?


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

My dane pup 5 months old had Giardia its now cleared up , i always used Dannon Plain yogurt, his stools were always a bit mushy, last week i bought Cabot Greek Plain yogurt and what a difference! His stools are perfect now. i tried the Greek as someone else mentioned it as well. It does def work. The Great Dane Lady is very helpful, i spoke with her as well. i only add digestive enzymes/greek yogurt to the food.


----------



## bittrekker (Apr 28, 2012)

bittrekker said:


> When I adopted my golden from the city pound when he was a puppy, little did I know I was adopting chronic giardisis as well. The closest thing that has worked is the great dane lady's regime. It doesn't clear up until around half way through the second dosage of panacur c; However, after about a month, the loose stools begin to return again. I've tried it twice. The second time, it took a month and a half or so, and it returned after giving my dog sweet potato with his usual fare. The instructions say to switch to kit#40 when the first kit is done in order to prevent "flair ups" and out of check fungus growth in the lower intestine due to intestine flora getting out of balance from all the treatments, but I hadn't yet finished with the first kit. Dropping $160 for the kit and $120 for the two dosage regimes isn't worth something that, for my dog, only suppressed the giardia for a short while . I'm at my wits end with this bug--my dog's three years old now. He seems like a strong healthy dog, otherwise.


 Well PUT EGG ON MY FACE. I must appologize to the great dane lady my previous message. Pups last fecal test came back--it's all gone!!! So the problem is probably Candida (it's symbiotic fungus gone out of control due to antibiotics--not a country ). Messed up thing is I already knew about it. I should have purchased kit 40. In anycase, it's my fault that the first try didn't work: I didn't stick to a schedule (the second time I did). This is important because parasites can recover in the small amount of time that medicine is supposed to be administered, but isn't. Why it's my fault for this candida: Great Dane lady's regime is meant to prevent it. But not only did I not order kit 40 on time (to continue recovery so that candida doesn't get out of control), but because I didn't change foods. The food I'm giving him is good--but not as great as is necessary to help my poor pooch recover. I've already ordered the healthy skin regime straight from nzymes, so I can't even appologize to great dane lady by ordering from her again. I feel bad. I wonder if there is any way to delete my past post?? In sum: my dog no longer has chronic giardia. WOW. I strongly recommend this plan now: just make sure, as with any antibiotic you give: follow a schedule and stick to it. Second: give your pup the absolutely best food that is geared toward not feeding candida (there's a list at nzymes.com). I'm going with the honest kitchen because there was a sample pack from great dane lady's anti-giardia kit and my golden loved it. Finally, know the facts before you post on the internet (or in real life, too), cause I fill like an idiot now.


----------



## sdain31y (Jul 5, 2010)

We had chronic giardia too and although we treated with most of the prescribed meds mentioned earlier; it took multiple treatments and lots of time to eradicate it. Then we adopted again and our other pup had a similar problem. Its probably somewhere in our yard or neighborhood. I may be wrong, but I think time and maturation of their immune systems was as large of a factor as anything else? 

Anyway, glad something helped for you.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

so glad its all gone! i think we are all guilty of not following treatment of meds exactly by the book! i know i am. I also agree as the pup matures their bodies recover much quicker. The giardia is in all dogs but certain things like stress can also trigger it to come out.


----------



## GingersMommy (Feb 24, 2012)

Who is this great dane lady and what does she do? Also how much yogurt to you give your dogs?


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

GingersMommy said:


> Who is this great dane lady and what does she do? Also how much yogurt to you give your dogs?


1-2 tablespoons daily of the yogurt. 

I take Acidophilus (active culture ingredient in yogurt) for myself and have given it to my goldens before when they had tummy troubles. Works great for me.

My friend adopted a dog that had Giardia after trying everything else she went to a holistic vet who recommended Plain Greek Yougurt 1 tablespoon twice daily. It worked.

I know nothing about the Great Dane Lady- This is her website 
Giardia in Dogs, Symptoms & Treatment | Diarreha, Vomiting & Weight Loss | GREATDANELADY.COM


----------



## KevinM822 (Nov 27, 2011)

I was reading this post and just realized its over 2 years old, but has some great info on different types of treatments. 

My boy was tested positive just over a week ago and was put on azithromycin. Thought I'd post because I haven't seen this med mentioned in here. 

Major (my boy) was having intermittent diarrhea for a few months and then 2 weeks prior to getting my 2nd opinion from another vet it was consistent. 
Only after 3 days of the azithromycin he started having solid stool and we just have him his last pill tonight (7 days total)

Seems to kicked the giardia right in the butt, literally!

Glad to see there are numerous ways to treat this of awful parasite.


----------

